# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2010



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2010 às 00:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Hoje aqui pela Lagoa o dia apresentou-se em geral com muitas nuvens, tendo alguns periodos de abertas. Caíram aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 18,5ºC
Tmax - 23,1ºC
Prec. - 0,2 mm

Actual:
21,5ºC, 91% Hr, 1013,7 hpa, Vento NW a 17 km/h


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2010 às 22:24)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos, num total de 0,3mm.
19,5ºC
90%HR

O dia foi de sol, aumentando de nublosidade apenas ao fim da tarde.
max 24,1ºC
min 13,8ºC


----------



## Knyght (4 Out 2010 às 04:34)

Primeiras chuvas dignas desse nome na Região Autónoma da Madeira próxima 4ª-Feira
13h-19h




*Uma situação de marcar um estado de vigilância!!!*


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2010 às 20:49)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado pelo norte da Madeira
17,2ºC
96%HR
1018hpa

Prec desde as 0h: 5,4mm
TMin: 17,2ºC
TMax: 19,7ºC

como já foi referido pelo Knyght, na próxima quarta-feira a passagem de uma superfíce frontal irá trazer precipitação por vezes intensa para a Madeira. 
Modelos para próxima quarta:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Out 2010 às 21:46)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin - 18,8ºC
Tmax - 24,6ºC

Actual:
21,3ºC, 1017,1 hpa, 83% Hr


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2010 às 10:47)

bom dia!

primeiro dia de outono por aqui. a chuva cai de uma forma fraca, mas presistente desde a madrugada, o vento sopra com alguma velocidade.

a precipitação acumulada é de 6 mm até ao momento, mas a chuva continua a cair


----------



## Hazores (6 Out 2010 às 10:59)

bom dia 

o temporal está prometido para os Açores e os Alertas já foram lançados, ondulação de 8 m - Alerta laranja em todos os grupo 
velocidade média e rajada máxima- Alerta Amarelo nos grupos central e Ocidental
Chuva por vezes forte- Grupo ocidental

por agora as condições são as seguintes:

Temperatura: 15 °C
Sensação de: 15 °C
Condições atuais: Parcial. nublado 
Ponto de orvalho: 12 °C
Humidade: 82%
Pressão atmosférica: 1014.9 hPa 
Visibilidade: 10.0 km
Vento: 10 km/h - ONO (290°)


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2010 às 16:33)

Por hoje não está prevista muito mais precipitação, voltaremos a ter alguma na sexta feira, bem como algum vento.
Ainda eu hoje a falar com o vendedor da minha mota que pratica motocross diz que vai fugir do Funchal se estiver a chover muito, as serras estão um grande perigo queira o que chover que chuva lentamente...


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2010 às 18:38)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com céu nublado e chuva por vezes moderada.
Um total de 16,4mm desde as 0h.
17,5ºC
98%HR
1011hpa


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2010 às 18:45)

Açores período delicados 19h-1h-7h de hoje para amanhã
*Estar Atento*





*Madeira*
Sexta-Feira período 1h-07h by Hirlam *Estar Atento*


----------



## Knyght (7 Out 2010 às 05:45)

Seguimento
Funchal 1003hpa 20ºC 2.5m/s
Altitude 840hpa 11ºC 4m/s


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 09:10)

O vento já sopra muito forte nos Açores, em especial no grupo Ocidental.






Dados das synops:
Maior precipitação acumulada: 24,1mm, Angra do Heroísmo
Maior rajada de vento: 100,9Km/h, Flores


Flores






Previsão para hoje, do IM



> Previsão para 5ª Feira, 7 de Outubro de 2010
> 
> GRUPO OCIDENTAL
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, com abertas.
> ...


----------



## Hazores (7 Out 2010 às 10:35)

bom dia,

hoje o dia apresenta-se muito ventoso, a chuva durante a noite também não foi  muita, pelo menos na zona Oeste a ilha, o que está bonito de se ver é a ondulação


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 12:05)

*Acesso à Montanha do Pico nos Açores encerrado até segunda feira*


> O acesso à Montanha do Pico, nos Açores, está encerrado até à manhã de segunda feira devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas no arquipélago, revelou a Secretaria Regional do Ambiente.
> 
> A previsão do tempo para o Grupo Central dos Açores indica que se espera vento de noroeste com rajadas máximas até 74 quilómetros por hora desde a madrugada de hoje até às 08:00 de sexta feira.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (7 Out 2010 às 13:30)

> Mau tempo leva a cancelamento de viagens do Express Santorini e da lancha Ariel
> 
> 
> A Atlânticoline cancelou esta quinta-feira todas as viagens do Express Santorini e da lancha Ariel devido às más condições meteorológicas que se verificam, principalmente nos Grupos Ocidental e Central.
> ...



Na ilha do Corvo, o mar está mesmo bravo..


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Também o Corvo tem registado nas últimas horas, a velocidade média de vento mais elevada. Praticamente sempre acima dos 60km/h.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 17:20)

A ondulação forte também já é visível no grupo central.

Santa Cruz da Graciosa


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Out 2010 às 17:48)

Não é todos os dias que se apanha um arco-íris perfeito numa webcam...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Out 2010 às 20:15)

Já se registaram no mar alturas significativas por volta dos 7m, e alturas máximas de 11m.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Out 2010 às 22:39)

Boa noite!

Hoje aqui na Lagoa o dia em geral foi de boas abertas com aguaceiros durante a madrugada e ao fim do dia. Vento forte.

Tmin - 15,3ºC
Tmax - 22,2ºC
Prec. - 28,7 mm
Vento Máximo - 76,7 km/h

Actual.

15,3ºC, 71% Hr, 1000,2 hpa, prec. 1,0 mm, vento de W a 10 km/h


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 22:55)

Destaque também para a descida da temperatura em todos os grupos.
Na última hora, a Graciosa desceu para a casa dos 12ºC.


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2010 às 22:58)

Nem tinha dado conta disso! 
É bastante impressionante esse tipo de valores já no início de Outubro nos Açores! 
Mostra bem o enormíssimo contraste de massas de ar que gerou tamanha ciclogénese explosiva!


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 23:01)

rozzo disse:


> Nem tinha dado conta disso!
> É bastante impressionante esse tipo de valores já no início de Outubro nos Açores!
> Mostra bem o enormíssimo contraste de massas de ar que gerou tamanha ciclogénese explosiva!



E até vi mal...
Porque Angra do Heroísmo já desceu abaixo dos 12ºC.
Estava às 20h UTC com 11,9ºC.


----------



## Hazores (7 Out 2010 às 23:29)

AnDré disse:


> E até vi mal...
> Porque Angra do Heroísmo já desceu abaixo dos 12ºC.
> Estava às 20h UTC com 11,9ºC.



boa noite! 

A partir das 3h da tarde pela ilha terceira tem sido um festival imenso, o mar estava magnifico, praticamente só se via branco da espuma das ondas,  o vento tem vindo aumentar de intensidade e os auguaceiros tem sido cada vez mais frequentes e intensos nos últimos dois houve direiro a trovoada e tudo.
está um frio de rachar isto para além da temperatura ter baixado muito, ainda ontem foram registados 20ºC, com o vento que está dá a sensação de temperatura abaixo dos 10ºC

resumindo está um tempo magnífico


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2010 às 00:07)

rozzo disse:


> Nem tinha dado conta disso!
> É bastante impressionante esse tipo de valores já no início de Outubro nos Açores!
> Mostra bem o enormíssimo contraste de massas de ar que gerou tamanha ciclogénese explosiva!



Sim...e é essa massa de ar frio, que em altitude ainda tem maior expressão, que vai criar a frente de amanhã, ao chocar e "ensandwichar" todo o ar quente que se encontra aqui no WCB ( WCB que tambem é de natureza instavel só por si)
Pode-se dizer que  frente de amanhã passou nos Açores há umas horas e que em breve começará o verdadeiro processo de frontogenese associado a essa intrusão fria..

No sab-dom o ar frio em altura já estará a envolver todo o nucleo, enquanto a baixa cruza a PI gerando instabilidade moderada a forte, especialmente no litoral e a sul, onde ainda haverão restos da pluma tropical


----------



## alex vieria (8 Out 2010 às 00:24)

Boa Noite, deu-se inicio a precipitação aqui no sul da ilha da Madeira as 23:00h aproximadamente, acompanhadas com algumas rajadas de vento de W 37,9Km/h, a chuva é moderada a forte pontualmente.


----------



## Hazores (8 Out 2010 às 01:24)

boas

torna a cair mais um aguaceiro, com alguma intensidade.

condições actuais:


  Temperatura: 13 °C
Sensação de: 13 °C
Condições atuais: Encoberto 
Ponto de orvalho: 9 °C
Humidade: 77%
Pressão atmosférica: 1002.0 hPa 
Visibilidade: 10.0 km
Vento: 29 km/h - ONO (290°


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Out 2010 às 11:13)

Bom dia!

Hoje por aqui a manhã apresenta-se com abertas! O vento sopra forte. Durante a noite e madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros. Há a salientar o frio, registei uma minima de 12,8ºC


----------



## Knyght (8 Out 2010 às 11:23)

Pela Madeira depois da passagem da frente encontramo-nós com sol mas ainda a possibilidade de alguns chuviscos nas próximas horas.
Bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 13:13)

*AÇORES: Viagens marítimas e aéreas condicionadas pelo segundo dia*

A Atlanticoline cancelou esta sexta-feira, pelo segundo dia consecutivo, todas as viagens marítimas de passageiros previstas entre as ilhas dos Açores devido ao mau tempo que atinge o arquipélago desde quinta-feira.
O cancelamento da operação, segundo revelou o porta-voz da empresa, São Miguel Oliveira, deixa sem transporte cerca de 500 passageiros, a que se juntam outras 67 que ficaram viajar na quinta-feira. A Atlanticoline só deverá retomar as viagens entre as ilhas açorianas a partir da tarde de sábado, admitiu o porta-voz.
Devido aos ventos fortes que se fazem sentir no arquipélago, a transportadora aérea açoriana SATA cancelou na quinta-feira o voo Faial/Flores e Terceira/Graciosa, deixando em terra 93 passageiros. Uma fonte da transportadora aérea referiu que estes passageiros devem ser encaminhados hoje para os seus destinos finais em voos de carreira.
Em consequência da previsão de ventos que poderão atingir 100 quilómetros por hora, o Instituto de Meteorologia colocou esta sexta-feira em alerta amarelo as ilhas do Grupo Central dos Açores (Terceira, Graciosa, S. Jorge, Pico e Faial). Para os grupos Oriental (S. Miguel e Santa Maria) e Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) a previsão é de vento com rajadas que podem atingir 95 quilómetros por hora. Quanto à agitação marítima, as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam para ondas com nove metros.
Um aviso divulgado esta sexta-feira de manhã pelo Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores apontava apenas para vento com rajadas até 74 quilómetros por hora e ondas até sete metros.

Faial Online


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2010 às 16:16)

Chuva forte neste momento no norte da Madeira.
Um total de 26mm em apenas 1h, e continua a chover!


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 16:38)

Rog disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento no norte da Madeira.
> Um total de 26mm em apenas 1h, e continua a chover!



O mesmo não se passa na costa sul.
Lido, Funchal


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2010 às 17:39)

AnDré disse:


> O mesmo não se passa na costa sul.
> Lido, Funchal



Sim, estive a ver pelas camweb e numa outra estação e o registo de precipitação foi residual ou mesmo nulo. 
Por aqui a chuva foi forte, e em duas horas registo um total de *57mm* entre as 15h30 e as 17h30 (500 mts alt.). 
Amanhã peço os dados da estação meteorológica localizada na Estação de Tratamento de Águas de São Jorge (550 mts altitude) para comparar valores.


----------



## icewoman (8 Out 2010 às 20:02)

boa tarde, alguém pode confirmar se a situação prevista para a Madeira no dia 13/10 ainda pode-se alterar?

segundo os modelos está previsto imensa chuva, em pouco espaço de tempo?uma situação alarmante, se não estou em erro...

obrigada


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2010 às 20:16)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde, alguém pode confirmar se a situação prevista para a Madeira no dia 13/10 ainda pode-se alterar?
> 
> segundo os modelos está previsto imensa chuva, em pouco espaço de tempo?uma situação alarmante, se não estou em erro...
> 
> obrigada



Esse temporal seria provocado caso o Otto conseguisse chegar á Madeira, mas por agora é muito dificil prever isso, porque o furacão vai passar tempos dificeis á medida que se aproxima e atinge os Açores, as condições adversas que vai encontrar podem aniquila-lo logo após atingir o arquipelago açoreano já  como TS e não furacão.
Mesmo que o sistema chegue á madeira ( escape das condições nefastas e entre no fluxo de W) será bastante debilitado, sendo que o que seria mais complicado seria a chuva, essencialmente a orográfica.
Basicamente é uma situação extremamente delicada que só se poderá ter alguma certeza daqui a 72-96h.
Para já apenas o GFS prossegue com o cenario do Otto passar perto da maneira, pelo que podeis estar aliviados, ai na Madeira


----------



## icewoman (8 Out 2010 às 20:28)

stormy disse:


> Esse temporal seria provocado caso o Otto conseguisse chegar á Madeira, mas por agora é muito dificil prever isso, porque o furacão vai passar tempos dificeis á medida que se aproxima e atinge os Açores, as condições adversas que vai encontrar podem aniquila-lo logo após atingir o arquipelago açoreano já  como TS e não furacão.
> Mesmo que o sistema chegue á madeira ( escape das condições nefastas e entre no fluxo de W) será bastante debilitado, sendo que o que seria mais complicado seria a chuva, essencialmente a orográfica.
> Basicamente é uma situação extremamente delicada que só se poderá ter alguma certeza daqui a 72-96h.
> Para já apenas o GFS prossegue com o cenario do Otto passar perto da maneira, pelo que podeis estar aliviados, ai na Madeira



obrigada pela tua rapidez de resposta...despoi do 20 Fevereiro ainda sente-se algum medo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu nublado com abertas, vento forte e aguaceiros

Tmin - 12,7ºC
Tmax - 21,4ºC
Prec- - 29,8 mm

Actual :

16,3ºC, 75% Hr, 1004,4 hpa, vento W a 27 km/h, 0,8 mm


----------



## Hazores (8 Out 2010 às 22:31)

boa noite!

por aqui os aguaceiros pararam, o vento é que se faz sentir com alguma (muita) intensidade, nas lajes o vento sopra de NW a 50 Km/h em Angra a velocidade do vento é de 20 Km/h.
relativamente à ondulação, na boia pico/faial é a seguinte:  

Bóia:  FAIAL / PICO 
Posição: 38_35.26N/028_32.26W 
Dia Hora Fuso 0(TU): 08-10-2010 21:14 
Dia Hora Local: 08-10-2010 21:14 
Altura Significativa (Hz): 7,69 m 
Altura máxima (Hmax): 10,06 m 
Período Médio:  11,7 s 
Período Máximo Observado: 18,8 s 
Período Onda de Altura Máx.: 16,4 s 
Direcção da Agitação:  353 º 
Temperatura da água à superficie:  20,1 ºC 

fonte: CLIMAAT


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Out 2010 às 15:51)

Boa tarde

Neste momento céu muito nublado a tornar-se progressivamente encoberto.

20,8ºC, 1007,1 Hpa, 77% Hr, Vento W/NW entre 10 e 30 km/h


----------



## Hazores (9 Out 2010 às 18:35)

Mau Tempo nos AÇores

sábado, 9 de Outubro de 2010 | 16:42  Imprimir  Enviar por Email     

Açores/Flores: SATA cancela voos devido a mau tempo

A SATA Air Açores cancelou este sábado todos os voos «com origem e destino para a ilha das Flores», naquele arquipélago, devido às condições meteorológicas que se fazem sentir. Caso haja uma melhoria no tempo, as ligações canceladas serão repostas no domingo, anunciou a transportadora. 
Um total de 223 passageiros está retido, dos quais «109 são de ligações canceladas hoje, enquanto os restantes estão retidos desde quinta-feira», revelou o porta-voz da SATA, José Gamboa. 

Segundo a SATA, estão a ser realizados voos para «as ilhas de São Jorge, Pico e Corvo», portanto, à excepção da ilha das Flores, a operação aérea «decorre com normalidade».


----------



## Hazores (9 Out 2010 às 23:58)

boa noite,

para quem estiver intressado em ver os estragos provocados pela ondulação nas ilhas Açoreanas siga o link abaixo indicado 

http://ww1.rtp.pt/programas-rtp/inde...=&c_id=&dif=tv


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2010 às 00:28)

*Cais de Santa Cruz da Graciosa atingido pelo mar*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/c4mSYMzSIlogOJsJPIcL"]Cais de Santa Cruz da Graciosa atingido pelo mar - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Ondulação máxima = 14,8 m de altura


----------



## alex vieria (10 Out 2010 às 13:42)

Boa Tarde, desde as 12h que deu-se inicio os ventos moderados e sostenidos com rajadas fortes pontualmente, aqui no litoral sul da ilha da madeira, com ceú pouco nublado, períodos muito curtos de muito nublado, o vento de altitude é forte, devido a passagem rapida das nuvens, ainda não pingo desde ontem a tarde!!!

Vento: W com 38,9km/h com rajadas de 61,8Km/h

A agitação maritima é moderada, a pormenade de câmara de lobos, durante a noite foi fustigada. mas nada de especial para um outono!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 16:53)

*Cancelamentos entre ilhas dos Açores afectam 216 passageiros*



> O mau tempo nos Açores levou, este domingo, ao cancelamento de ligações aéreas entre algumas ilhas, afectando 216 passageiros, disse o porta-voz da transportadora aérea açoriana.
> 
> Segundo José Gamboa, até às 12:30 locais foram canceladas ligações da SATA Air Açores entre as ilhas do Faial, Flores, São Miguel, Pico e Terceira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (10 Out 2010 às 17:47)

boas 

chuva e mais chuva e muita humidade no ar, formando nevoeiro na costa sul da ilha que  não se vê um "palmo à frente do nariz"
tem sido assim todo o dia de hoje aqui por estas bandas!


----------



## jonhfx (10 Out 2010 às 23:01)

Boa Noite.
Dia de muito nevoeiro, vento por vezes forte e chuva ao fim da tarde/inicio da noite, que rendeu até agora 8,2 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 00:15)

*Tempestade Otto vai afectar Flores e Corvo –* A tempestade tropical 'Otto' vai passar nas próximas horas a noroeste do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, onde o vento deverá soprar com rajadas até 120 quilómetros por hora, alertou hoje o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros. O aviso emitido ao princípio da noite refere ainda que as ilhas das Flores e do Corvo, que integram o Grupo Ocidental, vão ser afectadas com chuva forte e trovoadas, podendo as ondas atingir seis metros de altura.
Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a meio da tarde de hoje a tempestade tropical 'Otto' estava a 1000 quilómetros a oeste-sudoeste das Flores, deslocando-se para nordeste a cerca de 70 quilómetros por hora. A tempestade está, no entanto, a perder características e já pode ser considerada como sendo pós-tropical.
Para o Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo), entre as 03:00 e as 09:00 de segunda-feira espera-se vento de sudoeste rodando para noroeste, com velocidade média de 65 a 74 quilómetros por hora e rajadas máximas de 110 a 120 quilómetros por hora. Ainda nestas duas ilhas, entre as 00:00 e as 09:00 de segunda-feira vai ocorrer chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas dispersas. Entre as 03:00 e as 12:00 de segunda-feira, a agitação marítima nas Flores e no Corvo terá ondas de sudoeste, passando a noroeste, entre quatro e seis metros.
*Voos cancelados deixaram 1279 passageiros em terra – *As condições meteorológicas adversas obrigaram hoje a transportadora aérea SATA a cancelar 31 ligações entre as ilhas dos Açores, afectando um total de 1279 passageiros, disse à Lusa o porta-voz da empresa, José Gamboa. 
"Hoje foram canceladas 31 ligações da SATA Air Açores e apenas uma foi realizada, entre Ponta Delgada e Terceira, logo de manhã", afirmou José Gamboa. A ilha das Flores é a mais afectada do arquipélago, já que não recebe voos há vários dias, situação que afecta cerca de três centenas de pessoas que aguardam ligações.
O porta-voz da SATA acrescentou que a companhia aérea açoriana "tem toda a operação reprogramada" para tentar transportar na segunda-feira os passageiros afectados pelo cancelamento de voos, mas admitiu que "tudo depende das condições meteorológicas". Segundo José Gamboa, caso o tempo permita, todos os passageiros afectados pelos cancelamentos de ligações deverão ser transportados na segunda-feira para os seus destinos "em voos extraordinários e de carreira".

Fonte: DN


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 09:00)

*Tempestade tropical passa ao lado dos Açores*

O mau tempo acabou por não afectar o grupo ocidental do arquipélago dos Açores com a intensidade que se previa. As previsões apontavam para uma tempestade tropical para esta madrugada, mas a trovoada, vento e chuva intensa passaram ao lado das ilhas das Flores e do Corvo. João Fernandes, do Instituto de Meteorologia de Ponta Delgada, explica o que aconteceu e refere que o mau tempo não deverá afectar sequer Portugal continental:

ANTENA 1


----------



## Knyght (11 Out 2010 às 13:45)

Analise das 9h




Dia nublado com algumas abertas e alguns chuviscos, situação deverá manter-se nestas condições nos próximos dias!


----------



## Rog (11 Out 2010 às 23:16)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da ilha céu nublado
16,8ºC
98%HR

Ocorreu precipitação durante a madrugada num total de 10,5mm, durante o resto do dia períodos de céu muito nublado.

TMin 16,8ºC
TMax 19,5ºC


----------



## jonhfx (13 Out 2010 às 21:44)

Chove pelo Funchal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Out 2010 às 23:10)

Boa noite

Por aqui dia de aguaceiros e algumas abertas. Chegou até a chuver e a fazer sol ao mesmo tempo 

Tmin -17,8ºC
Tmax - 21,8ºC
Prec. - 3,4 mm
Vento - Rajada máxima 60 km/h de NE

Actual:

19,1ºC, 82% Hr, 1013 hpa, vento W/SW a 10 km/h


----------



## Knyght (14 Out 2010 às 00:46)

Chuva fraca à moderada pela cidade do Funchal, algo que não previa.
Boa noite


----------



## jonhfx (14 Out 2010 às 10:52)

Bom dia.
Esta chuva "inesperada" rendeu 11,5 mm 
Será que vem ai algo ?


----------



## Chingula (14 Out 2010 às 17:12)

jonhfx disse:


> Bom dia.
> Esta chuva "inesperada" rendeu 11,5 mm
> Será que vem ai algo ?



São os efeitos do que resta do Otto, na fase de dissipação...e já prevista como hipótese (pelos modelos mostrados no fórum), a sua chegada ao arquipélago da Madeira, depois de contornar os Açores.


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2010 às 22:09)

Boa noite,
O IM lançou aviso amarelo para a Madeira com previsão de precipitação por vezes forte para esta noite na Madeira. 







Pelo norte da Madeira céu pouco nublado
15,6ºC
88%HR
1012hpa


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2010 às 23:23)

As trovoadas a leste/nordeste do centro do Otto tem-se mantido, e dado o movimento muito lento da depressão, caso estivesse estacionada mesmo ao lado da Madeira poderia talvez tornar-se um problema para a ilha, não pela intensidade das mesmas, mas por estar quase estacionária o que daria chuva persistente durante muitas horas.

Mas no GFS está previsto que o centro se desloque lentamente para leste mas mantendo-se o ligeiramente a norte da Madeira, pelo que o grosso das trovoadas talvez se mantenha a norte também, embora cruzada por aquelas bandas moderadas vindas de sul que devem gerar alguma precipitação. No ECM parece que já seria uma trajectória mais a passar na Madeira. De qualquer forma é uma distância ténue e a depressão vai andar por ali ainda algum tempo.











Não houve mais nenhum _best track_ público, o último já foi o das 12z
1006mb, 30kt:
AL, 17, 2010101412,   , BEST,   0, 341N,  213W,  30, 1006, EX,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0,


----------



## Knyght (15 Out 2010 às 06:22)

Eu não estou a perceber uma ligeiro pormenor destes últimos avisos, a situação tem um potencial relativamente baixo, modelos como o Hirlam, WRF, NAE e ECMWF colocam precipitações baixas... (Quando todos estes colocaram precipitações extraordinárias ninguém ligou...)
Previsão ECM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

NAE





Enfim ontem tinhamos uma previsão descritiva do tipo:
"Períodos de céu nublado, com possibilidade de chuviscos que poderão ser fortes acompanhados de trovoada..."
É de mim ou só me falta colocar aí sol para termos uma previsão aberta ao incerto?


----------



## Knyght (15 Out 2010 às 06:34)

*Re: Pós-tropical OTTO (Atlântico 2010 #AL17)*


----------



## alex vieria (15 Out 2010 às 07:31)

A ribeira desce com muita velocidade trazendo pedras!!! está lembra-me o temporal de 20 de fevereiro, entre as 6h e 7h da manha choveu 23,4 mm em uma hora, de momento abrandou a chuva em regime mais fraco, já me confirmaram que nas zonas altas do Funchal esta a chover e bem, espero que não esteja a causar problemas, dvido que as nossas serras estão despedas de vegetação por causa do grande incendio de Agosto e existe muita pedra solta!!! Já levou acumulado desde as 00h de hoje 31,6 mm!!!


----------



## alex vieria (15 Out 2010 às 07:34)

A ribeira esta ensurdecedor!!! de certeza a quantidade de precipitação foi mais elevada nas zonas altas, devido a força da ribeira!!!


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Chuva por toda a ilha, com mais intensidade pelas vertentes sul da Madeira.
Funchal entre as 7h e as 8h: 9mm (valor aprox. 0h-8h: 19,6mm)
Ponta do Sol entre as 6h e as 7h: 9,7mm (valor aprox. 0h-7h: 17,3mm)
_Dados Instituto de Meteorologia_

Pelo norte da ilha registo um total desde as 0h de 5,6mm.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Out 2010 às 09:58)

Bom dia.
36mm de chuva desde a meia noite.
Pressão: 1007,5 Hpa
Durante a noite o vento soprava de forma moderada, rajada de 41,2 km7h Sudoeste.
Parece que a chuva foi mais intensa na zona Oeste da ilha (onde  vivo)
Agora estou pelo Funchal, onde encontrei muitas tampas de saneamento fora do lugar(zona de São João/Sá), um perigo para quem circula.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Out 2010 às 10:26)

Bem parece que a Oeste da ilha continua a chover.
A estação do underground do Estreito da Calheta já vai com 47,2 mm desde a meia noite.
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA4

Pelo Funchal já se viu o Sol mas volta a ficar muito Nublado
Edit: Começou a chover


----------



## Knyght (15 Out 2010 às 11:37)

Desde ontem a noite caí-o uma chuva fraca com períodos moderados no previsto pelos vários modelos com maior incidência na zona sul.
A zona de são joão já a dias demonstrou falta de escoamento, não sei a te que ponto será necessário abrir a estrada...


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2010 às 12:48)

A ilha de São Miguel, nos Açores, conta com mais uma estação no mapa de observações à superfície do IM: Ponta Delgada (Observatório Afonso Chaves).
Parece-me é que a localização da mesma no mapa se encontra um pouco desfasada, assim como a do aeroporto.


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2010 às 14:31)

29mm no Funchal até às 12h utc.

Entretanto o Otto aproxima-se cada vez mais do arquipélago.
Durante a tarde são esperados períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes.



> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 15 de Outubro de 2010
> 
> Céu em geral muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, podendo ser por
> ...



Imagem de Satélite.






Webcam do Funchal, onde são visíveis cortinas de precipitação nas encostas da cidade.
Pena a estação do Areeiro não estar a transmitir dados.


----------



## Knyght (15 Out 2010 às 14:42)

André não vamos ser alarmistas actualmente a depressão é relativamente fraca e já se encontra sobre a Madeira




Sabemos que uma região no centro de uma depressão sobre com a pressão baixa contudo a carga de água precipitavel é mesmo muito menor.
Neste momento perde força e não deverá ter precipitação depois das 23h de hoje.
01h às 07h de hoje


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Knyght disse:


> 01h às 07h de hoje



Alarmista? 

Essa previsão não é para hoje, mas para a madrugada de amanhã.

Previsão desse modelo para esta tarde:






Se bem que o importante agora não é olhar para modelos, mas sim fazer um acompanhamento através das imagens de satélite.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2010 às 15:48)

O centro do Otto (pós-tropical) continua a mover-se muito lentamente, e deverá esta noite ficar mesmo sobre a ilha. A parte mais activa continua a NE do centro, que em princípio não deverá afectar a ilha. Mas algumas chuva continuará daquelas outras bandas fracas, que devido à orografia sempre vão deixando alguma chuva minimamente relevante. As montanhas da ilha são tramadas, felizmente não é um sistema muito activo. 









*Ascat às 11:29z*
A circulação tem vindo a enfraquecer como esperado, em contrapartida parece haver mais humidade na atmosfera em relação a ontem.
De acordo com o dispersómetro Ascat, próximo do centro do lado leste o vento está nos 20/25 nós, nada de especial, penso que do lado oeste que a varredura do Ascat falhou será um pouco mais, pelo menos ontem era. O best track tem 1004mb e ainda os 30 nós que tinha ontem.

AL, 17, 2010101512,   , BEST,   0, 334N,  185W,  30, 1004, EX,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 








Mais tarde sempre poderão contar aos amigos que tiveram na ilha um antigo furacão. Nas bases de dados não aparece nenhuma ocorrência idêntica mesmo como extra-tropical, o mais próximo será o furacão de 1872 (ainda em estudo), o Vince ciclone tropical (2005), Delta extra-tropical (2005),  Ivan extra-tropical (1980) e um tropical sem nome (1950). O que não quer dizer que não tenham havido outros, na era pré-satélite, ou mesmo restos pouco importantes que tenham deixado de seguir oficialmente.


----------



## Knyght (15 Out 2010 às 19:07)

*André *eu sei que coloquei a previsão para a próxima madrugada a sinalizar já não haver chuva relevante já amanhã.
A previsão WRF das 06h, actualização das 18h, indica o fim da precipitação pelas 22h (uma hora mais cedo em relação ao WRF das 00h)
Interessante é a variação do vento, quando começa agora a sair o centro deprecionário de cima da ilha da Madeira...


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2010 às 20:07)

Knyght disse:


> Interessante é a variação do vento, quando começa agora a sair o centro deprecionário de cima da ilha da Madeira...




O vento começou a rodar pelas 18/19, mas foi de estar a entrar e não a sair.





http://sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=afce&sat=ir&type=loop

Por exemplo, se olhares com atenção para a estação da Calheta (oeste da Ilha), o vento passou de sul para sudoeste, e agora oeste, o que quer dizer que o centro já está a norte desta estação e se a depressão continuar a ir para leste o vento nesta estação rodará então para NW e depois norte quando estiver a sair da zona. Isto supondo que o movimento seja esse, para leste, mas pode ser um pouco errático.





http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA4


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2010 às 20:25)

*Madeira: Mau tempo condiciona estradas*



> As fortes chuvas que se abatem sobre o arquipélago da Madeira provocaram algumas inundações e fizeram encerrar a ligação Terreiro da Luta/Curral dos Romeiros.
> 
> De acordo com o presidente do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil, Luís Neri, as situações registadas são o encerramento da estrada Terreiro da Luta/Curral dos Romeiros e o condicionamento das do Vasco Gil/Curral das Freiras e do Monte/Poiso devido "à queda de pedras e lama".
> 
> ...



in: JN


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Out 2010 às 20:47)

Boa noite

Por cá dia de periodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 16,6ºC
Tmax - 22,2ºC
Prec. - 3,6 mm

Actual:

18,3ºC, 87% Hr, 1012,8 hpa, Vento de SW a 0 km/h


----------



## jonhfx (15 Out 2010 às 21:14)

Boa Noite.
E a minha estação ficou-se pelos 46,6mm desde a meia noite, a estação "daqui do lado", uns 3 km em linha recta chegou a 58,7 mm( vertente mais exposta a ventos de sudoeste)
Sigo com Chuva fraca, vento fraco e muito nevoeiro!


----------



## Knyght (15 Out 2010 às 22:15)

Últimos chuviscos pelo Funchal indicado pelo WRF 12h acabadinho de actualizar.
Analise da Força Aérea dos EUA às 18h




Boa noite


----------



## Knyght (16 Out 2010 às 12:20)

O sol a aparecer entre as nuvens


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2010 às 14:43)

pela terceira, céu nublado, vento e chuviscos 

condições actuais

Temperatura: 19 °C
Sensação de: 19 °C
Condições atuais: Parcial. nublado 
Ponto de orvalho: 16 °C
Humidade: 83%
Pressão atmosférica: 1017.9 hPa 
Visibilidade: 10.0 km
Vento: 24 km/h - ENE (60°)


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2010 às 21:52)

Dia de chuva em algumas zonas da ilha da Madeira:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Out 2010 às 22:05)

Boa noite

Por cá ceu muito nublado com algumas abertas, vento fraco e aguaceiros

Tmin - 16,6ºC
Tmax -23,8ºC
Prec- 5,0 mm

Actual:

19ºC, 84% Hr, 1015,1 hpa, Vento SW


----------



## Knyght (16 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Eu não acredito mas existe mais um aviso amarelo para a Madeira...


----------



## Knyght (17 Out 2010 às 10:17)

Uma bela manhã de sol pelo Funchal


----------



## jonhfx (18 Out 2010 às 22:10)

Boa noite.
Regressa a chuva ao Funchal, depois de um dia de sol.
Durante a tarde, na zona Leste da Ilha, caiu alguma precipitação:
Caniçal:



Imagem de Satelite:




Algumas das ilhas de Canárias parece que estão a levar uma boa "rega"


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Boa noite

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado com aguaceiros principalmente durante a manhã.

Tmin - 17,1ºC
Tmax - 21,9ºC
Prec. - 1,2 mm

Actual:
18,8ºC, 92% Hr, 1010,9 hpa, Vento SW a 0 km/h


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2010 às 19:11)

Aviso amarelo para o arquipélago da Madeira devido à precipitação por vezes forte.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Out 2010 às 19:37)

E já caiu alguma pelo Funchal.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2010 às 20:22)

Evolução do caudal da ribeira do Funchal após 9,8mm que caíram na cidade.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Out 2010 às 20:41)

Essa precipitação entre as 17 e as 18h deve de ter sido localizada mesmo sobre a estação meteorológica, porque aqui onde estou a essa hora apenas caíram meia dúzia de pingos que mal deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Out 2010 às 20:47)

Boa noite
Dia de ceu geralmente muito nublado com aguaceiros em geral fracos.

Tmin - 18,1ºC
Tmax- 21,8ºC
Prec - 2,4 mm

Actual:
19,6ºC, 90% Hr, 1014 hpa


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2010 às 20:53)

jonhfx disse:


> Essa precipitação entre as 17 e as 18h deve de ter sido localizada mesmo sobre a estação meteorológica, porque aqui onde estou a essa hora apenas caíram meia dúzia de pingos que mal deu para molhar o chão.



Obviamente tratam-se de valores de precipitação ocorridos de forma localizada e dadas as características morfológicas da ilha como condicionante, a frequência com que isso acontece é de facto muita.


----------



## Knyght (20 Out 2010 às 21:26)

joseoliveira disse:


> Obviamente tratam-se de valores de precipitação ocorridos de forma localizada e dadas as características morfológicas da ilha como condicionante, a frequência com que isso acontece é de facto muita.



Isso é uma realidade creio que a maioria dos utilizadores do Forum já tem em mente que em altitude chove sempre 4 a 5 vezes mais que a latitudes ao nível do mar, isso é umas das contas por alto.

Agora atenção a um simples pormenor avisos de reacção não são muito saudáveis até que fazendo médias...
Prevê-se chuva fraca para amanhã a noite mas o aviso vai até as 15h de amanhã o que acho de verás caricato...


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2010 às 07:44)

Aproxima-se da Madeira células convectivas, previsão de aguaceiros por vezes fortes com trovoadas.







Pelo norte da Madeira céu nublado
16ºC
98%HR
1016hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Out 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia caros colegas.
Entre as 06 e as 07 cairam na Ponta do Sol cerca de *27.5 mm *em apenas 1a hora. 





Sigo com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos, por enquanto!


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2010 às 10:05)

Instituto de Meteorologia sobe para aviso laranja.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 11:31)

jonhfx disse:


> Essa precipitação entre as 17 e as 18h deve de ter sido localizada mesmo sobre a estação meteorológica, porque aqui onde estou a essa hora apenas caíram meia dúzia de pingos que mal deu para molhar o chão.



10mm das 10h às 11h UTC no Funchal.
O mar em volta da cidade já apresenta uma cor barrenta, da lama trazida pela ribeira.







Ponta do Sol acumula mais 9,6mm entre as 9h e as 10h UTC.
E pelas imagens da webcam, continua a chover bem lá. Assim como na Ribeira Brava.


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia
Chuva pelos lados da Calheta mais intensa na ultima hora http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA4
40 mm desde a meia noite, e continua a chover bem.
( a minha estação ficou sem registar dados as baterias esgotaram-se, não dá para ir ao telhado mudar)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 12:09)

Já provocou algo estrago:


> Jorge Moreira vai fazer um inventário das árvores doentes e em risco de tombar
> 
> Uma árvore de grande porte tombou esta manhã, pelas 9h45, no pátio do Liceu Jaime Moniz, causando danos em quatro viaturas.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 12:21)

Mais 23,5mm em Ponta do Sol.
Um total de *60,6mm* nas últimas 3 horas.







A ribeira do Funchal já apresenta um caudal relevante.


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 13:15)

Impressionante carga de agua nos últimos 20 minutos, a estrada aqui ao lado parece uma ribeira (logo carrego um vídeo).
A Ribeira de São João já vai com um caudal apreciável


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 13:23)

Mais 25mm em Ponta do Sol.
*85,6mm em 4 horas!* 







Aumento do caudal no espaço de 1 hora.






Na última imagem (13.15), chove torrencialmente, e dá ideia de que a ribeira está quase a transbordar junto aos barcos.
Digo "dá ideia", porque não conheço o local, mas pela imagem parece faltar pouco.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 13:27)

WOOOW  impressionante animação André.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 13:28)

Funchal, Lido! 






Funchal - chuva torrencial.






EDIT (mais imagens)

Foz da Ribeira:







Rotunda junto à marina:


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 13:30)

Justifica-se plenamente o alerta Laranja!




Zonas mais atingidas Ribeira Brava e Funchal!!!


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2010 às 13:31)

Avisos meteorológicos mais que justificados, e uma situação que começa a ser motivo de atenção redobrado...


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 13:40)

Gráficos de observação!!!
Arieiro





Calheta




Lombo da Terça




Ponta de Sol! Cuidado com a escala!!!




Funchal... Pressão Mal Desceu...





Quem não precisar de circular que não sai-a de casa!!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 13:55)

Volta a carregar!







----------------
EDIT, mais imagens.


Lido, Funchal





Parque de Santa Catarina


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 14:11)

*Accionado plano municipal de emergência no Funchal*



> O presidente da Câmara do Funchal confirmou em declarações à SIC Notícias que as fortes chuvadas que hoje caíram na Madeira inundaram algumas artérias da cidade. O autarca garante, contudo, que a situação nada tem que ver com a verificada há alguns meses.
> 
> Segundo Miguel Albuquerque, algumas ruas estão alagdas e as autoridades funchalenses trabalham agora no sentido de evitar que ali circulem pessoas. Há ainda registo de algumas derrocadas.
> 
> ...



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/06d4NlffMEJGMsE1KcV0"]Plano municipal emergÃªncia accionado na Madeira de - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 14:13)

*Duas escolas encerradas na Madeira devido ao mau tempo*



> Chuvas fortes têm assolado hoje a ilha da Madeira e já há inundações e derrocadas, o que motivou um aviso laranja por parte da Protecção Civil e activação do plano municipal de emergência no Funchal.
> 
> Desde manhã que a chuva cai em toda a ilha da Madeira. A Protecção Civil lançou um aviso de alerta laranja (o terceiro numa escala de 4). Há inundações um pouco por todo o lado e já houve registo de derrocadas. Na Madalena do Mar há estradas cortadas, em Câmara de Lobos e Calheta há registo de casas inundadas, na Serra d'Água e Ribeira Brava o caudal da ribeira tem vindo a subir, havendo, ainda, ameaças de derrocadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 14:15)

Não sei se vai dar para ver, mas está aqui um vídeo da Ribeira de São João (acima da Universidade da Madeira)"postado" no facebook 
[VIDEO]http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/9558/16376103365389846036.mp4[/VIDEO]
de Petra Spínola (vídeos)


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 14:18)




----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 14:20)

*100,1mm em Ponta do Sol nas últimas 5 horas!!*



jonhfx disse:


> Não sei se vai dar para ver, mas está aqui um vídeo da Ribeira de São João (acima da Universidade da Madeira)"postado" no facebook
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=163761033653898
> Muita agua mesmo!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Um vídeo que já circula pelo youtube, devem surgir mais ao longo da tarde.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jcf4UdBdxM"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## tomalino (21 Out 2010 às 14:28)

"Não sei se vai dar para ver, mas está aqui um vídeo da Ribeira de São João (acima da Universidade da Madeira)"postado" no facebook "

Posso estar enganado, mas parece-me que o vídeo é exactamente igual a um de 28 de Fevereiro


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 14:30)

tomalino disse:


> Posso estar enganado, mas parece-me que o vídeo é exactamente igual a um de 28 de Fevereiro


Foi a 20 De Fevereiro, e quem realizou o vídeo foi a mesma pessoa que fez esse mesmo vídeo que passou na TV, mas este é de hoje as 13:15


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 14:32)

Das 12h às 13h UTC, mais *28mm* no Funchal.

Entretanto a estrada junto à foz da ribeira do Funchal, foi cortada em transito.
No local é visível um veiculo dos bombeiros.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2010 às 14:41)

http://sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=afce&sat=ir&type=loop

A linha de instabilidade associada a uma zona baroclinica com convergencia á superficie ( efeito de um cavado que se prolonga entre o NW da peninsula a SW da Madeira), está a passar.
No entanto deverão continuar as precipitações moderadas nas terras altas da vertente sul, devido ao fluxo de S/SW.


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 14:44)

Vários modelos indicam mais precipitação a tarde visto a pressão diminuir para a tarde, contudo a manta de nublosidade principal já tenha passado.
Manter toda a atenção possível e evitar circular na estrada e acautelar bens e cursos de água!


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 14:45)

tomalino disse:


> "Não sei se vai dar para ver, mas está aqui um vídeo da Ribeira de São João (acima da Universidade da Madeira)"postado" no facebook "
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas parece-me que o vídeo é exactamente igual a um de 28 de Fevereiro



O vídeo de Fevereiro, cuja autora é a mesma.
Bem mais assustador e com o caudal completamente fora do controle.


----------



## tomalino (21 Out 2010 às 14:50)

AnDré disse:


> O vídeo de Fevereiro, cuja autora é a mesma.
> Bem mais assustador e com o caudal completamente fora do controle.



Ok, como disse podia estar enganado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 15:01)

*Câmara do Funchal convoca gabinete de emergência devido aos temporais*


> O presidente da Câmara do Funchal decidiu convocar o gabinete de emergência por causa da intensa chuva que está a cair na Madeira e já provocou várias inundações, quedas de árvores e obrigou ao encerramento de algumas estradas.
> 
> A decisão foi confirmada à agência Lusa pelo vice presidente da autarquia funchalense, Bruno Peireira, garantindo tratar-se de uma medida de prevenção.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Out 2010 às 15:04)

Chove severamente na minha zona!


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 15:06)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Chove severamente na minha zona!



Sim deve estar a atingir Machico agora!


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 15:10)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Chove severamente na minha zona!



Machico





No Funchal, situação bem mais calma agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 15:12)




----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 15:33)

Mário Barros disse:


>


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 15:33)

Muita atenção a tarde pois o centro depressionário esta a descer para a Madeira e existe actividade de cavamento a sul da Madeira!!!




















Analises desde as ás 0h até as 12h pela USAF


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 15:49)




----------



## rozzo (21 Out 2010 às 15:56)

Impressão minha ou neste caso particular a realidade está a ser completamente diferente dos modelos?
Os que estive a ver pouco ou nada davam de manhã/início de tarde, e à noite dão muito mais chuva. 
Parece que a linha mais instável passou muitas horas antes do modelado.
Meio esquisito..


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 16:12)

Madalena do Mar ( Estrada Fechada Entre o Arco da Calheta e Ponta do Sol, a Ribeira da Madalena galgou a ponte)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNnqQWxqL-Y"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 16:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Um vídeo que já circula pelo youtube, devem surgir mais ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 16:31)

rozzo disse:


> Impressão minha ou neste caso particular a realidade está a ser completamente diferente dos modelos?
> Os que estive a ver pouco ou nada davam de manhã/início de tarde, e à noite dão muito mais chuva.
> Parece que a linha mais instável passou muitas horas antes do modelado.
> Meio esquisito..



Não é impressão tua! Tudos os modelos falharam, isso já eu verifiquei!


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 16:32)

Caudal da Ribeira de Santa Luzia:
http://www.twitvid.com/5XIQ0


----------



## rozzo (21 Out 2010 às 16:47)

O problema é que prevêem um pico de chuva à noite, e agora fico na dúvida entre as seguintes possibilidades:

1) Errou simplesmente o timing (por muitas horas) e já passou o pior

2) O timing está certo, e são 2 vagas de chuva, e subestimou muito a quantidade de precipitação na primeira vaga

Espero que seja a primeira, porque na 2ª hipótese, depois de tanta chuva, que os modelos estimaram tão por baixo, haver previsão de algo maior, era mau. Mas pelo aspecto do satélite, parece-me à partida mais a primeira.

Mas olho no satélite..


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 17:01)

Formações a pelas 14h a vermelho e a preto parece-me ser a localização do centro depressionário. (made by me)




Existe formações a oeste da ilha não sabemos se ira intensificar ou não...


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Valores *aproximados *de precipitação registada entre 0h e 16h de hoje na Madeira: 

116,3mm-Pico do Areeiro *
111,9mm-Ponta do Sol *
76,3mm-Funchal *
63,8mm-Estreito da Calheta **
45,5mm-Ponta do Pargo *
40,1mm-Achadas da Cruz *
39,9mm-Caniçal *
24,0mm-São Jorge (500m alt.) ***
19,9mm-São Jorge (farol) *

_* Instituto de Meteorologia
**Wunderground.com IMADEIRA4
***Wunderground.com IMADEIRA3_


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 18:15)

*Madeira: Chuva provoca inundações*


> Condições meteorológicas na Madeira provocaram inundações, mas nenhum local precisou de ser evacuado.
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil (SRPC) da Madeira informou que a chuva intensa que caiu nas últimas horas na região provocou várias inundações, pequenas derrocadas e diversos ribeiros transbordaram "mas não se justificou qualquer evacuação" de locais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 18:27)

Após actualizações das 12h (todos os modelos) de hoje prevê-se ainda a queda de precipitação moderada dás 18h às 24h


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 18:59)

Knyght disse:


> Agora atenção a um simples pormenor avisos de reacção não são muito saudáveis até que fazendo médias...
> Prevê-se *chuva fraca para amanhã a noite* mas o aviso vai até as 15h de amanhã o que acho de verás caricato...


Parece que afinal o IM até tinha razão 




Continua a chover, mas fraco


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 19:15)

jonhfx disse:


> Parece que afinal o IM até tinha razão
> Continua a chover, mas fraco



Pelos vistos sim John, foi uma impressionante chuvada. Mais uma razão para a vinda do radar porque desta não houve nenhum modelo a acertar, e como tinhamos a serra (...) este nível de precipitação comportou-se muito bem.
Creio que na Ponta do Sol a precipitação chegou a ser superior a de 20 de Fevereiro, ficando a quem nos restantes sítios mas não esquecendo que os terrenos ainda não estavam saturados...

Agora é voltar a limpar pois ainda estamos no início do inverno e enquanto a temperatura não descer existe sempre muito vapor de água favorável a estas ocorrências anómalas --


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 20:57)

Entretanto o caudal da ribeira do Funchal diminuiu, e procede-se agora à desobstrução do leito. (Encontra-se de momento uma escavadora na foz da ribeira e tirar cascalho). 






Até às 18h, a estação do Funchal acumulou 90,0mm.


----------



## jonhfx (21 Out 2010 às 21:01)

Um timelapse da baía do Funchal de hoje
http://img169.imageshack.us/i/165370014341228318.mp4
créditos: Fred Costa 
Pela zona Oeste da ilha chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2010 às 21:03)

Formações perigosas junto a ilha do Porto Santo e mais a norte na ultima hora




assinaladas a verde.

Video abismal!!!


----------



## ThunderSea (21 Out 2010 às 21:24)

jonhfx disse:


> Um timelapse da baía do Funchal de hoje
> http://img169.imageshack.us/i/165370014341228318.mp4
> créditos: Fred Costa
> Pela zona Oeste da ilha chove com alguma intensidade.




Vídeo impressionante...
Felizmente está tudo mais calmo. Pelo menos para já.


----------



## rufer (21 Out 2010 às 21:25)

jonhfx disse:


> Um timelapse da baía do Funchal de hoje
> http://img169.imageshack.us/i/165370014341228318.mp4
> créditos: Fred Costa
> Pela zona Oeste da ilha chove com alguma intensidade.



Espectacular o timelapse. 

E para quando o radar?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 21:31)

rufer disse:


> E para quando o radar?



Ainda não existe prazo definido. Mas vem contemplado no Orçamento de Estado 2011.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/radar-meteorologico-da-madeira-4482-2.html#post235663


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 22:24)

*Chuva desalojou 10 pessoas na Madeira*



> Dez pessoas foram realojadas até ao momento no Funchal, na sequência da chuva intensa que caiu hoje na Madeira, confirmou à agência Lusa o secretário regional dos Assuntos Sociais, Jardim Ramos.
> 
> Na conferência de imprensa para balanço das consequências da forte precipitação, realizada ao final da tarde, o presidente do município, Miguel Albuquerque, anunciou que tinha sido realojada apenas uma idosa da zona alta da freguesia de Santo António.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2010 às 22:29)

A todo o momento teremos o Telejornal Madeira de hoje on line:

RTP Madeira


----------



## jonhfx (22 Out 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia.
A Natureza é mesmo maravilhosa!
Ontem um dia de chuva torrencial, 134mm no Funchal segundo o LREChttp://www.lrec.pt/emas/index.aspx




E hoje um dia de muito sol e céu quase limpo


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Dia de sol e cerca de 25ºC na costa sul. Até já quem aproveite para apanhar banhos de sol.

Na foz da ribeira do Funchal, continuam os trabalhos de limpeza da ribeira:





Na serra vão-se desenvolvendo bons cumulos.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2010 às 17:16)

Precipitação acumulada:




Fonte: IM


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2010 às 22:20)

Boa noite,
IM coloca novamente a Madeira sob aviso amarelo para aguaceiros por vezes fortes até à 1h de sábado, com passagem de uma depressão já em fase de dissipação.






Pelo norte da Madeira hoje não choveu até ao momento.
16,2ºC
98%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2010 às 16:24)

jonhfx disse:


> Bom dia.
> A Natureza é mesmo maravilhosa!
> Ontem um dia de chuva torrencial, 134mm no Funchal segundo o LREC



Acredito nesses dados!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Out 2010 às 21:24)

Boa noite dia de céu com boas abertas, por vezes pouco nublado, Vento fraco de SE.

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax - 24,6ºC

Actual:

19,9ºC, 1024,6 Hpa, 72% Hr, Vento de SE a 0 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Out 2010 às 22:16)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Dia quente

Tmin - 20,1ºC
Tmax - 25,2ºC

Actual

20,1ºC, 88% de Hr, 1025,6 hpa


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2010 às 00:09)

Assim, até queima: 



Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 10:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Assim, até queima:
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: IM



Bem visto, Gerofil!

Fui ver os dados das synops, e o que parece ter acontecido foi o seguinte.
O vento estava fraco de SE, e entretanto tornou-se nulo, isto logo ao inicio da manhã.
Entretanto, rodou fraco para NO, e parece ter trazido o calor acumulado na ilha.
30,0ºC é um valor muito interessante, visto que no período 1971-2000, a máxima mais elevada registada no mês de Outubro em Porto Santo, tinha sido de 28,6ºC.


----------



## Knyght (27 Out 2010 às 10:42)

Esteve quente e húmido, uma desgraça ficava aflito dentro do carro...


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2010 às 08:34)

Chuva forte nas ilhas do Pico e Faial:






19,6mm no Pico
7,9mm na Horta


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2010 às 19:05)

boa tarde,

hoje pelas 6h30 da manhã verificou-se uma forte instabilidada pela ilha Terceira, chuva que  pontualmente foi muito forte e muita trovoada. durou aproximadamente 1 hora


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Out 2010 às 22:02)

Boa noite!

Dia fresco com periodos de céu nublado, boas abertas, aguaceiros fracos

Tmin - 14,5ºC
Tmax - 20,8ºC
Prec. - 0,2 mm

Actual:

18,3ºC, 1018,4 Hpa, 77% Hr, Vento de W a 10 km/h


----------



## Knyght (30 Out 2010 às 04:36)

Bom dia,
Sigo numa noite agradável com 18.8ºC, vento fraco do quadrante Noroeste entre os 7m/s em altitude e os 3m/s no Funchal.
Pressão no Funchal nos 1015hpa


----------

